# What are these stands of trees?



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

These are all over my place (20 acres on the arkansas oklahoma missouri border)

Can you tell without leaves? I did a close up of the bark. I need to clear alot of underbrush and small trees, can anyone tell if they are a type of hickory or what? They grow in groups alot.


https://goo.gl/photos/vjyc6E2HkVd4iAjt6

https://goo.gl/photos/6Tf2tKpTtphXoawXA

https://goo.gl/photos/tsJ3QwTRQcCz5nBi7


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Must be the pictures, but for me, they look like a type of willow. Without leaves can't say for sure. Good luck.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Sumac??


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I bet your county ext agent would be familiar with most of the underbrush species in your area. Might be worth a free call.


----------

